# Budget PH pen/meter recommendations please.



## EnderUK (27 Mar 2015)

I'm looking for a replacement for chinabay ph pen. I know the Hanna ones are highly recommended but my budget would probably be around 30 quid p+p and preferably with replaceable probes. Hanna ones seem to cost around 30-50 quid plus £8-10 p+p then another 20 quid + 10 quid for the probes.

Any reasonable UK supply reasonably quality ph meters?


----------



## Ghosty (27 Mar 2015)

Try hydrophonics shops, they depend highly on the ph pens, and have used the cheap ones myself and find them fine for awhile


----------



## Colinlp (29 Mar 2015)

A bump, I'm looking for one too


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Mar 2015)

I've got a hanna ph tds combi. a bit much for what your wanting kenny how about this
http://www.ro-man.com/shop/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=ph pen&product_id=2189


----------



## EnderUK (29 Mar 2015)

Think I'm going to try the chinabay 20 quid BNC meters. The probes are around 15 quid and have the little screw on caps to keep probe in distilled water. If it doesn't work I might bite the bullet at just get a Hanna one 

The reason this has come about is that I have two of the cheap probes and even after calibrating they give vastly different readings 30 seconds later sticking them into my tanks


----------



## Ghosty (29 Mar 2015)

You should just buy a bluelabs ph pen mate, won't let you down


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Mar 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Think I'm going to try the chinabay 20 quid BNC meters. The probes are around 15 quid and have the little screw on caps to keep probe in distilled water. If it doesn't work I might bite the bullet at just get a Hanna one
> 
> The reason this has come about is that I have two of the cheap probes and even after calibrating they give vastly different readings 30 seconds later sticking them into my tanks


mine was £120 delivered and I've never had any reason to doubt it, I've checked calibration twice in the year I've had it and it hasn't needed adjustment. yet let me know how you get on with the bnc probes


----------

